# Hi everyone - it's been awhile!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.. I have FINALLY signed myself up for the "new" BCA, but also must confess I hadn't been on the old BCA for months and months... got swept away with wedding planning and just didn't seem to have free time for anything (my fish tanks can attest to that - I have some MAJOR overhauls to do!!). 

Hope you are all well... and now that the wedding is out of the way, hopefully I'll be stopping by once in awhile. I've missed BCA!


- The now MRS. Teija


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back, and congrats on the wedding.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Back


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back, and hearty congratulations!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the new 'hood


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back to the tank!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back ^^


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back and congrats


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Mrs. Teija!!!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Back and Congratz


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

A lot of that going around lately  Welcome back.


----------

